# GOTM?



## ayambakar (Dec 28, 2010)

I know that before I sign up for SSO, I've been seeing (and loving, to be honest) Guitar Of The Month section...
and just recently I realized that it has been taken down.

anybody knows a legit reason / case behind this?  Mods?

thank you in advance


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/138321-word-gotm.html


----------

